# x/vnc broken



## cmedcoff (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm running 9.2.  Pretty much run VNC remotely.  Box, and X, and VNC has run fine for months.

I performed a `pkg install sudo`. Some dependency became broken so I performed a full upgrade (was about time anyway).  `pkg upgrade`.

Now VNC reports:


```
Fatal server error:
could not open default font 'fixed'
```

The file /var/log/Xorg.0.log reports:


```
[ 42318.160] (EE) RADEON(0): [drm] Failed to load kernel module for pci:0000:01:
00.0: Exec format error
[ 42318.160] (EE) RADEON(0): Kernel modesetting setup failed
[ 42318.160] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"
[ 42318.160] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
[ 42318.160] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[ 42318.160] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[ 42318.160] (EE)
```

How do I troubleshoot/fix this?


----------



## trev (Apr 25, 2015)

The problem appears to be with the Radeon driver module ... did you recompile it after the upgrade? The issue may also possibly be the use of a 32 (or 64) bit binary instead of a 64 (or 32) bit.


----------

